# First Haul Post!



## Romina1 (Mar 14, 2011)

Since I love looking at people's haul, I am posting my first one! (although it's a mini one...)

  	Estee Lauder Advanced Night Repair Synchronized Recovery Complex
  	Estee Lauder Bronze Goddess Soft Duo Bronzer in 04
  	Make Up For Ever HD Primer in 0 (neutral)
  	Make Up For Ever HD Foundation in 117
  	Make Up For Ever HD Powder
  	Benefit Coralista blush
  	Sephora brushes: kabuki flex 2in1 #53, Large e/s brush #25, Foundation brush #47


----------



## ElvenEyes (Mar 14, 2011)

Well! It looks like you are going to have some fun today!!!    That bronzer looks nice.  I have recently caught a fetish for bronzers!


----------



## JennsJewelz (Mar 14, 2011)

Awesome! Enjoy your goodies - iIm becoming more and more curious about MUFE stuff nowadays! Maybe I'll start experimenting more around my birthday


----------



## sunshine rose (Mar 14, 2011)

Great Haul!The blusher looks gorgeous


----------

